# Dogma picked up yesturday



## fldogma (Jan 12, 2011)

Had to make the switch from the prince to the dogma; just glad i am in FL to ride it!


----------



## spas (Jul 15, 2009)

AWESOME color combination with the Bora's!


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

I need cigarette, that's one hot bike.


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow, nice combo. A rolling work of art.:thumbsup:


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

pure sex!


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Awesome, I love the paint:thumbsup: 
I think have have to start thinking about changing out my ride, but first I take her out for another spin today since the weather is very nice today.


----------



## Ajayabb (Jun 28, 2010)

That's a really nice ride. Color scheme is awesome


----------



## softwaredeveloper99 (May 17, 2009)

great looking - what color scheme is that?


----------



## fldogma (Jan 12, 2011)

softwaredeveloper99 said:


> great looking - what color scheme is that?



2011 White/Red


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

fldogma said:


> Had to make the switch from the prince to the dogma; just glad i am in FL to ride it!



Perfect 10/10. Looks beautiful, well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

I guess i was told wrong regarding the 2011 Dogma's. I was told that Pinarello decided to go w/ a more traditional round seatpost so riders can use none offset seatposts.

Yours is a 2011 right?


----------



## LouisVuitton (Aug 31, 2009)

Love it. Love the Dogmas


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

Molto Bello!


----------



## fldogma (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes, 2011


----------

